# Cueball presents..... 2009 Abarth 500



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all.... some of you may be aware that I have recently trade in my XKR for a new runabout...and here she is "Skorpi" the wee Abarth 500... 

Obviously being a new to me car, she isn't clean enough, so a detail was in order before I could be happy with her.... I had asked the supplying dealer not to do any prep work, but as we can see, there was some sort of protection on the car... probably from their first valet before putting the car on the forecourt....and actually, to be fair to the garage, she was pretty clean when I picked it up...

So some before shots as always...









































































And some of the insides:














































And finally the engine.... not quite a supercharged V8.... but a nice little turbo all the same :driver:

Oh, and check the advice from Abarth on the fuse box...... :lol:





































And on to the actual detail.... I started, as always by giving the car a good hose down with the PW, then onto the first (of a few!) snow foams, again using CG no touch foam... as I mentioned, there was slight evidence of something trying to protect the paintwork..




























While the foam was on, I used G101 in all the usual areas to get the dirt out... then followed up with a 2BW using Concours Oro shampoo....

My 3 step decon routine followed this, Wolfs Decon gel, Tardis, then clay using Elite yellow and ONR as the lube...

The engine was washed in my usual way...so soaked in degreaser, and agitated with various brushes.... PW'd off on a low setting, then turn the engine on to help dry out, and mop up any excess water with a cloth... finishing the bay off with 303 aerospace and left for a few hours before wiping off....

Another 2BW, and I was left with this:










I dried the car off using AS Tango as a drying aid, then pulled inside to see what I was up against for the paintwork...this was the general state of the paint... plus I had a load of roadrash stone chips to deal with too...



















I had recently bought some samples of the Scholl range, so started with S17+ on a 3M yellow pad, with the rotary..

I refined this a bit more with S40 on a 3M black pad....










I was happy with combo, but once again, when I started to polish... the dreaded sticky paint came out to play... so learning from last week, there was no messing about, I changed over to my DA machine.... and changed the pad over to a Megs polishing pad as well... staying with the S17+ for the main work, and switching to a megs finishing pad, and Megs 205 finishing polish (as I had a sample of that as well...  )

Finished with this combo...



















And I carried on...and on...and on.... :lol:

The roadrash was painted, and machined off using an old 3M pad which I was throwing out, the first time I have used the "road rash" method of wiping the paint on via a cloth, then take off... it worked very well in some areas, and some need a bit more building up...but at least they are the same colour as the car now.... anything which needed shaved off was done with the denibber I have just got in the group buy... wow, that is a quality wee thing... very sharp though! :lol:

With that all done, the car was taken back outside for a snowfoam and de dusting... I'm surprised at the level of dust from the S17+ tbh....

Once back in, I decided to put 1 coat of my new wax...and when I say MY wax, that is what I mean... hand made and poured by Mitchell and King my spec, my smell, my chosen attributes... love it... :argie:










And, and 12:30 am I called it a day, having started about 1pm that afternoon.... away to sleep I went!

So today, I woke up nice and early, and back into the unit.... I had to clean the interior, which was pretty quick using my Tornador gun and Bio Brisk...

The floor and mats were hoovered, cleaned as above then treated with Gtechniq I1 for a bit more protection...

Leather seats were cleaned with Dr Leather wipes, and glass cleaned inside and out with AS glass 20/20... the outside glass (inc sunroof) were then treated with Concour Ceramishield...

I was meant to take the wheels off to clean them and add some protection... but I found out that these cars are not really meant to be jacked up! :doublesho..... even the owners manual says "take to a garage"... :wall: I found out in the owners club that it can still be done, but my jack isn't low enough to get under the sills and still jack the car up! :wall:

So, the fall back plan was just to clean them with AS Smart wheels, Wolf's decon, and coat the tyres with Concours tyrebright... I have something about coating wheels when they are still on the car... very odd... but I'll do them later when I get them off.... 

With that all done, there was a few things to add.... total of these must be about an extra 100bhp eh?!?!  :lol: 










What else is there... eh...... plastics were coated in AS Highstyle (can you tell I've had a visit from the local rep... ), I cleaned the exhausts up with 00 grade wool and the britemax twins...

Oh, and another coat of my wax.... 

And that, as they say, is that...... overcast today, so the pics aren't as bright as I wanted... but I think still look pretty good....























































And the finished inside:




























And the engine:



















And finally some paint/random shots! :lol:














































Thanks for looking, and as always all comments and criticism most welcome...but please... let's leave all the "can't believe you done this" and "You've changed" etc etc daft comments from this thread please.... anything good or bad about my work and my detailing is most welcome though...

:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks awesome fella, enjoy the new toy :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good Cuey :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it mate, that interior is so funky! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Done a good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## ART209 (Nov 19, 2010)

Excellent - love it. Looks like a lot of fun :driver:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

who said i was jealous,no way,it doesn't bother me that red's my fav colour and Abarth's are well cool cars :wall:

enjoy big chap


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks superb Cuey and must go like a scalded cat now with the extra 100BHP! :lol:

Great replacement and you're obviously having fun with it! 

Enjoy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice mate, LOVE the interiors on these.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like a fun little motor, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll have another go ... Proxy iPad I think you've made a good choice and ever since your original post I've been looking at swapping the cupra for one. I'll still be a 3 car family as I'll need something to put the bikes on, possibly a 9-3, it's good to see something other than white too, red or black would be my choices, oh and a panel filter, remap, td 1.2 pro race and a btb exhaust 

Keep us updated with it, what's it like to live with and mpg etc ... In the meantime I'll get myself to rockingham abarth ... Oh and have you looked at sabelt seats yet ?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like these, don't see many in red, the Abarth definitely has a different road presence to the normal 500. 

Glad you got rid of the plates as the big white badge on the rear one sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work mate enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell us more about the wax.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Awsome and great work as normal 

strange how you cant jack it up tho ... suppose that means cuey has an excuse to buy a new fancy aluminimum jack


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice one Cue :thumb:

Few little pointers for you

Get them battery terminals cleaned up with some emery paper and the contacts and blather them in battery grease (can cause a whole host of problems with the EPAS + Immobiliser )

Take GREAT CARE jacking it up the sills on the 500 are like toffee my sisters has had a new tyre on at some point (was ex fiat fleet) and they have put a slight delve just under the sill

much better using the "workshop" lifting points on the chassis/ subframe

you might find some useful reading in here:

http://www.fiatforum.com/abarth-500/269356-useful-information-thread.html

http://www.fiatforum.com/abarth-500/

wonder if the pram wheel spare supplied with lower spec cars and jack will fit over the brakes on the A500 rather than the squirt in goo and pray it seals kit

Oh and does the sexy italian woman on the Blue and me understand you? she sure as hell doens't like the Yorkshire accent :wall:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice work Crawford.
I've been checking that wax, some time now.
I got jealous of your wax.
Tell us more.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

I like these cars :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

looks awsome :thumb:

if i had the money to be able to have a 'fun car' that would be the one, the little Abarth's look great


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh one more point in winter keep the radiator well rinsed the air con part is in front and prone to premature corrosion :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice little toy, when is the titanium akrapovic arriving?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Grabbing hands (May 5, 2012)

nice car your wifes very lucky indeed,would have gone for black leather as to much red is a but much imho :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Top job i love that interior.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a look at the us advertising campaigns


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work Cuey :thumb:

Great choice of car too, one of my favourites at any price.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Stunning:thumb:

The colour is so vibrant!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cuey I was just kidding when thought of this car great choice not many around and very nice detail and great noise and gear position looks fantastic after proper detail sure you will enjoy it


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Great car, love the attention to detail everywhere........


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks brilliant mate! Love the red too! My mate has just got a white one with the Essesse upgrade and it's fantastic! Enjoy it mate, shame you didn't have the Wolf's samples by then! Posted them on Friday though mate!

Jon


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great job on a properly cool little car :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job there Cuey!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good after your care mate, enjoy the new toy :devil:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

my missus has a punto and i love the interior on that as it has perforated leather on the dash. is it a type of plastic on the dash of yours? love the bold colours inside though makes such a change from drab greys, black and wood effect and looks better than too much chrome or brushed effect steel. do you mind me asking what combo you used to get the rubbed on paint for the road rash cover up method?


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks stunning, nice work buddy :thumb:

Really like the red interior!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work Cuey and love these cars .Very cool. Enjoy Mate :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Top work again Cuey!! Just shown the missus this and she fell in love. Wants one of these in lime green now lol. Love the interior on these.... very trick!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks a fun little car mate, and like new after your detailing efforts, enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great little cars, the plates will add at least 50bhp........honest! 

The S17 can take a bit of getting used to but it works well.

Alex


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks amazing mate. You've done a cracking job


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

really nice car you got there - enjoy!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great! Your red leather seat fetish strikes again? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done cuey, love the abarth, such a cool little car :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great sir!

Welcome to the solid red club :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely job, that steering wheel is awesome !


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

exelent work good right up :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one Cuey.Looks a tidy bus.
You know what they say about men who drive little cars though.

Theyre girls in disguise


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

That must be a total giggle to drive; you must be smiling from ear to ear! Nice work by the way. The end results are very good.

Well done...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking fantastic my little furry friend


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicely done Cuey , what ya spending all the money you've saved on your fuel bill on


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just showed this to my other half she has a 500 - not the abarth. She is loving it, I really like it too. 

Are there a lot of toys ? Looks like lots of buttons to play with ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I totally didn't see this coming - awesome choice of car and fantastic work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers all..... so far everything is going well.... lots of fun and seems like a decent car... ride is a tad bouncy, will need to get used to that again... but I'm enjoying it so far....

:thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> Keep us updated with it, what's it like to live with and mpg etc ... In the meantime I'll get myself to rockingham abarth ... Oh and have you looked at sabelt seats yet ?





Tom_the_great said:


> Awsome and great work as normal
> 
> strange how you cant jack it up tho ... suppose that means cuey has an excuse to buy a new fancy aluminimum jack





bigmc said:


> Nice little toy, when is the titanium akrapovic arriving?


Shhhh!!! no mods.... none!!! and yes, going to get a new fancy jack today! :lol:... but no mods.....none.... :tumbleweed:

:thumb:



andy monty said:


> Nice one Cue :thumb:
> 
> Few little pointers for you
> 
> Oh and does the sexy italian woman on the Blue and me understand you? she sure as hell doens't like the Yorkshire accent :wall:





andy monty said:


> Oh one more point in winter keep the radiator well rinsed the air con part is in front and prone to premature corrosion :thumb:


All noted, cheers..... and no, she has no clue what I am saying... we have fell out already! :lol:

:thumb:



carbonangel said:


> Tell us more about the wax.





Swell.gr said:


> Nice work Crawford.
> I've been checking that wax, some time now.
> I got jealous of your wax.
> Tell us more.


The wax was great to use.... very easy to apply, one section at a time and wipe off.... quite oily and soft, and smells like jellybeans... which actually stay with the wax on the paint...still smells this morning! :lol:

Durability wasn't on my list really, so we'll see how long it lasts, but I'm not bothered about waxes that last for 100 years.... so I never spec'd that!

:thumb:



Grabbing hands said:


> nice car your wifes very lucky indeed,would have gone for black leather as to much red is a but much imho :thumb:





cotter said:


> Looks great! Your red leather seat fetish strikes again? :lol:


Cheers, no wife though (thankfully!!), and I hate black leather, rreally makes a car look cheap and dull (IMO).... and if you think this is too much, you should see the red leather in the S8 :doublesho  ... and no cotter... I didn't just buy this car for the seats... not really a fan of red TBH... I can take it or leave it... now got 3 cars with red interiors though!!! :wall::wall::wall: :lol:



JBirchy said:


> That looks brilliant mate! Love the red too! My mate has just got a white one with the Essesse upgrade and it's fantastic! Enjoy it mate, shame you didn't have the Wolf's samples by then! Posted them on Friday though mate!
> 
> Jon


Got and RS6 to trial them on, don't worry!!!! :lol:

cheers again for the samples

:thumb:



markbob917 said:


> my missus has a punto and i love the interior on that as it has perforated leather on the dash. is it a type of plastic on the dash of yours? love the bold colours inside though makes such a change from drab greys, black and wood effect and looks better than too much chrome or brushed effect steel. do you mind me asking what combo you used to get the rubbed on paint for the road rash cover up method?


Plastic on mine... :thumb:

I followed this post here for the method... I mixed my paint with the clearcoat, dabbed a few sections with a brush then wiped over with a cloth... I had the lamps on the paint for a few hours, then machined off with Scholl S3, S17+ and refined with Megs 205

:thumb:



EliteCarCare said:


> Great little cars, the plates will add at least 50bhp........honest!
> 
> The S17 can take a bit of getting used to but it works well.
> 
> Alex


Yes, the plates were at least 50bhp of the increase!!! :lol: 

:thumb:



JJ_ said:


> Just showed this to my other half she has a 500 - not the abarth. She is loving it, I really like it too.
> 
> Are there a lot of toys ? Looks like lots of buttons to play with ?


Cheers...It has everything you could want....PM sent with the specs!

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Shhhh!!! no mods.... none!!! and yes, going to get a new fancy jack today! :lol:... but no mods.....none.... :tumbleweed:
> 
> :thumb:


You know you want it... and the 175bhp remap.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not listening... la la la la la la...

NO MODS!!!!! :devil:













except the re map, brembo brakes, and the 17" wheels...

but after that no mods... 










well I do like the carbon front splitter and wing mirrors...

but after that... no mods.....











Some are running 220 bhp......

:tumbleweed:

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Have to say that looks stunning, loving it in red.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You complete 8astard. 

I'm looking at one in funk white, so I suppose if I get it I'm not totally copying. 


Seriously, it's a lovely wee car Cuey! Nothing like them on the road at the moment IMO. Mini comes a bit close on looks, but it's getting bigger and uglier with each model. That wee car with 135hp must be a pi55 laugh.

I hope you have many, many miles of happy and smile-filled motoring  :driver:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Cuey, very surprised you let the big cat go but have to say the little scorpion is rather beautiful and will give you a little more room in your garage and a few more petrol readies in your wallet :thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Plastic on mine... :thumb:
> 
> I followed this post here for the method... I mixed my paint with the clearcoat, dabbed a few sections with a brush then wiped over with a cloth... I had the lamps on the paint for a few hours, then machined off with Scholl S3, S17+ and refined with Megs 205


thats the guide im planning on following, sorry to be nosey again but where did you get your paint and clearcoat? was it a local place or did you get it online? standard motorfactors for paint or fiat dealer? i want to do it to my fabia but want to make sure its done right


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

markbob917 said:


> thats the guide im planning on following, sorry to be nosey again but where did you get your paint and clearcoat? was it a local place or did you get it online? standard motorfactors for paint or fiat dealer? i want to do it to my fabia but want to make sure its done right


I used to use paints4u, but for some reason they decided they no longer wanted my business, so I have changed to

http://www.cartouchuppaints.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great mate! Enjoy it!! 

Ps. You clearly missed some gems with the personalised plate however (these were the only Fiats it would allow :lol:

A classic for a Red 500









Or, with X's like xX Little Emo Kisses Xx :lol:









:lol: :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/3/radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx?logcode=p

I must try and resist that .........











Oh and did this make you want one ....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd happily have one of those to zip about town in during the week, cracking wee cars! :thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I used to use paints4u, but for some reason they decided they no longer wanted my business, so I have changed to
> 
> http://www.cartouchuppaints.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


did you get the cellulose clearcoat from there too?
cheers for the help:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

That’s it too much seriousness, 7 pages :doublesho, Cuey the car is sweet & lovely, so are you, give us a hug ya big poof!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> give us a hug ya big poof!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a great looking car mr cueball


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Lovely car , some great design touches on these , I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

markbob917 said:


> did you get the cellulose clearcoat from there too?
> cheers for the help:thumb: :thumb:


not this time, but they sell clear coat as well

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cuey, thats sooooo pretty! But aggressive at the same time!

I love these, has it much poke? I know coming from the jag its not as powerful but is she fun? 

looks fab


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

once you hit the sport button, she takes off... great fun.... decent around the corners as well...

lots of fun so far, and no where near as fast as the Jag had to be...

:driver:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Still can't see the point of the sport button in a hot hatch, it should be on all the time...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

changes the power, steering weight, and noise... I quite like it actually... just the same as a big auto...

Can't be 'on' all the time buddy! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wifey has one in her family bus, does the same suspension, steering and throttle response but I still can't see the point.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job:thumb: stunning little car!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome! Actually jealous enough to sell up and invest myself. Looks a suberb little pocket rocket.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> not this time, but they sell clear coat as well
> 
> :thumb:


You're going to hate me lol, where did you get you're cellulose clear coat from? Reason I'm pestering is a few on the 'road rash' thread have said that with standard clear / lacquer the mix is too thick to spread thinly so I want to make sure I get the right stuff


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

markbob917 said:


> You're going to hate me lol, where did you get you're cellulose clear coat from? Reason I'm pestering is a few on the 'road rash' thread have said that with standard clear / lacquer the mix is too thick to spread thinly so I want to make sure I get the right stuff


No probs, don't worry about it... 

I disagree with them... I always just use the 'normal' stuff that I get with the paints...I don't find it too thick or an issue to work with... I do work very quickly with it mind you....

I just mix up 50/50 in my tub, dab and wipe... dab and wipe....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fair enough then, i see that company you suggested do the two part kit paint and clear so I may give it a chance. Just have to get some Scholl s17+ first. Cheers for all the help cuey


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice.... 

Looks stunning after the clean up :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

CB - how many miles are on the wee mean machine? How would you say it's stood up to what it's covered? Everything working and still looking good?

I am nosey


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> CB - how many miles are on the wee mean machine? How would you say it's stood up to what it's covered? Everything working and still looking good?
> 
> I am nosey


21k

Just had it's first service (every 18k)

Everything is working OK... no squeeks or rattles

no wear on anything either...

tyres are a tad bald on the outside... and that will just get worse with me :driver: so I'll be getting new ones soonish...

The only issues are really:

1) the jacking PITA thing
2) The oil is quite expensive - it likes special "selina" oil... I dare say you can just put anything in it mind you...but they dont come in stylish metal containers...  :wall:
3) Seems to be issues with servicing costs (seem cheap to me though) and exactly what they do at what service... not really an issue for me, as I will be taking her to my specialist... not Arnold Shark (the Scottish Abarth dealers)



:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely finish cuey... And gotta love your container for your wax...

Hats off to you, lovely work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds all mainly positive then. 18k interval is good. Surprising for such a small but high powered wee buggy. 
The jacking thing is a bit odd, but like you say, a low entry jack would make it possible (if you use the right bits to lift).
Selina Oil?  Is that like a brand name they specify in the service schedule or something? Usually it's just a grade they recommend. Odd. Put if down to Italian flair. 

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, it's Selenia...










As I said, I'm sure you could use anything of the same grade... just won't come as nicely packaged..... 

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That IS a nice pot


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

you can buy it cheaper (abarthisti forum for clues), oh and if you essesse it the servicing drops to every 6k.

The small fuel tank is the only thing that bothers me at the minute


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> That IS a nice pot


told ya! 



SteveTDCi said:


> you can buy it cheaper (abarthisti forum for clues), oh and if you essesse it the servicing drops to every 6k.
> 
> The small fuel tank is the only thing that bothers me at the minute


I'm not buying it from that person, just the first pic on google! 

Fuel tank is small, but just to compare:

Audi S8: £117 - 290 miles (ish)
Abarth: £46 - 330 miles (according to the car)

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice Cuey, cracking little car. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

330 to a tank, thats about 40mpg


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Thats a cracking little car mate.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Absolutly love it...and thats coming from a jap petrol head..lol .what more can be said.


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking car, great writeup 

Forza Abarth!

CHeck out mine here

C


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow!! 

I don't know if I'm more shocked that you actually sold the Jag or the finish you've achieved on the 500!! :lol:

Very different, but also very nice! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Fantastic work CB, Arbarth looks  :argie: :thumb:

Have been looking at these, amongst others, for Mrs Bean, brilliant cars :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice - car and job.

Prefer the base no-frills 500 myself but I am weird. That said, anything small with a sh1tload of poke and looking that nice gets my vote in any event.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just thought I would take this up to a nice 100 posts by saying thanks for all the comments...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Post counting Whore


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work, I like these little cars, have you noticed any difference in bhp since the extras were added?? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

srmtor said:


> Nice work, I like these little cars, have you noticed any difference in bhp since the extras were added?? :lol:


oh, yeah, without a doubt... :driver:

I was going to add a few scorpion stickers on the front, but I don't think the standard clutch can take the extra power....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> oh, yeah, without a doubt... :driver:
> 
> I was going to add a few scorpion stickers on the front, but I don't think the standard clutch can take the extra power....
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

I bet! I wouldn't risk it then just yet until you've uprated the clutch :thumb:


----------



## boreder (May 23, 2012)

Wax pot looks cool, as do the finished results!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks awesome mate! :thumb:

Gotta love these Abarth's CB!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic little car, looks great in red :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Just thought I would take this up to a nice 100 posts by saying thanks for all the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone notice this is post number 101 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Anyone notice this is post number 101 :lol::lol::lol:


hahahahah, so it was....I think a mod has been moving things about.... I'm sure it was No.100..... hmmmm.... :lol:

smart @ss...



:thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> hahahahah, so it was....I think a mod has been moving things about.... I'm sure it was No.100..... hmmmm.... :lol:
> 
> smart @ss...
> 
> ...


Excuses excuses


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Is there a thread regarding this wax of yours?

Nice job, there is a white abarth500 at work and looking closely it looks like muchas fun.:thumb:

How did you found the paint was from both companies? I got loads of stone chips and will need to do this.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

a thread for the wax!?!?

this is it!! :lol:

the company in question are not part of the forum, so little is known about them I think...

is there something specifically you are wanting to know about the wax!?!?

defo have a look into this wee car, lots of fun! 

the paint was much the same from both companies...not much difference to be honest... I just wasn't happy with the way my old supplier tried to treat me, so I don't moan about it, I just don't use them again... 

:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Just curious about the wax....who made it and so on.

Fair do's on paint supplier, I did the same thing with play.com would allow me to buy a motherboard over the phone when my pc crashed saying you have to buy online....huh Why you fricken not listening to me?!!!!

Weeeeeeeeeeee, not at the mo got a Volvo C30 T5...good fun when have to be......most of the time:driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

here you go mate:

http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/luxurycarwax.html

:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> here you go mate:
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/luxurycarwax.html
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb::argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks lovely mate, interior looks stunning :argie: 

The custom wax sounds amazing as well might have to look into that .


----------

